# What's best place to get a patch sewn onto a hat for CHEAP?



## Profound Aesthet (May 13, 2009)

hey all, I am new to this forum. So, i designed up some 3x3 round patches and got them embroidered from some website...then i bought some blank hats from another website. basically, I am looking for the right spot that can sew them on for me. I went to a couple of tailors/dry cleaners and they're all charging upwards of $4 bucks a hat (which is way to pricey) I was told that shoe repair shops could probably do this as well.

does anyone have any suggestions for me as to where I can get these patches sewn onto the front of the hat? any help is appreciated.

thanks


----------



## megaCombo (May 21, 2009)

I'ma bump this as I have the same question.

Most local spots charge an arm and a leg (5 dollars). Not really good to wholesale my caps expensive to shops.

Anyone know of a spot that does it for relatively cheap?

Thanks.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------

